# Expat/secondment package negotation advice



## sw1234 (May 20, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new here and have been reading similar threads, but most people seem to be relocating for longer or shorter stints. Wonder if anyone has advice for our situation...

Briefly, fiance's company wants him to relocate to HK for a year on relatively short notice (few months) to train a colleague. We haven't seen the expat package yet but it's likely to come this week and we want to be prepared. Other details that factor into the situation: His bosses are encouraging me to join him, which I would like to do but I have to work it out with my job. We have a home in London with pets so we can't let it out easily and have to sort out pet care. And, we're getting married in London during the period we'd now be in HK, so the move would be inconvenient in that sense.

My main questions are this:

1) Is it reasonable to ask for housing in a serviced apartment for the duration of the stay rather than a housing allowance? From what I'm reading about apartments, it could be hard to find a lease that's less than a year (assuming we don't find something right away), plus we'd have to find something furnished. Moreover we don't want to spend our limited time looking for an apartment. To me if we don't get an apartment this seems like a deal breaker, but maybe I'm being unreasonable.

2) We weren't planning to ask for any salary bump/bonus for him, given that it's a temporary assignment, but should we? Same question about "hardship" pay/adjustment.

3) Besides housing, we were going to focus on getting additional paid flights home for the wedding. Does that make sense? And, sounds ridiculous to ask, but would you ask for any type of compensation for pet care (we know company won't pay to move them)? Would anyone suggest anything else? We have no kids so schooling isn't an issue.

4) The company's plan is that he return to London after the year is up, but we will need new visas when we get back since we're American. Can/should this visa need be stipulated in the contact or is that just assumed if the HK contact terminates in a year and fiance returns to his "home" office? I'm just trying to anticipate what could go wrong here, as we've had some bad visa experiences moving over to London.

Thanks so much!


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

I would definitely be asking for a salary increase to cover your time in Hong Kong. Everything is expensive here, plus you should be compensated for the hassle factor, the pet issue and the loss of lifestyle. Also, you will need to carefully check your tax residence status in the UK leaving part-way through a year.

You will find it much easier to live in a serviced apartment for the time here. Having to buy furniture and find a place without a hefty penalty for leaving before the rental contract is up would be time consuming and expensive. 

Personally, given your visa hassles in the UK, I would think hard about both of you going. You would not be eligible for a dependent visa until you are married, and so would need to go through the process of finding a company to sponsor you for a work permit. Otherwise you are limited to a 3 month tourist visa.

Could you not ask the company for regular flights back to the UK for your fiance or possibly for you to come out to HK for a holiday, while you stay in London with the pets / house / job? 

At the moment it seems like all the advantage for this deal lies with your fiance's employer, and mostly hassle / expense for yourself.


----------



## sw1234 (May 20, 2014)

Hi kimwy, just realized you had responded to my question. Thanks so much! Our package was much delayed (of course) so I'm so glad to have read your very helpful advice now since it's not too late!

Turns out my company is willing to get me a work visa so that's a big relief. And the package includes a serviced apartment so we'll just have to try to negotiate the salary/cash bit. Thanks again!


----------

